# Possibilities and Difficulties of 489 VISA for 60 points & Pros and Cons of 489 visa



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Possibilities and Difficulties of 489 VISA for 60 points & Pros and Cons of 489 visa*

Hi Mates,
Greetings for the day. I have been assessed my skills by ACS with ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network Engineer and having 4 years of suitable related experience and education degree in B.Tech (E C E ) , ACT major , for English - Competent user and for age - 

Point :
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Work - 5
English - Competent -0

1. Could i apply for EOI with 50 points for 489 ?
2. I heard that it is not PR type like 189/190 ?
3. Need to live in Sub urban areas and what about job opportunities , surviving ?
4. What abt the getting the invitation changes with 60 points ?

Thanks in advance.

BR//
Naga..


----------



## AjithPvr (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello,

What about your occupation level in different states.Apply in the states where availability is high. Surely you would be receiving invitation with in 2 to 3 weeks time.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

AjithPvr said:


> Hello,
> 
> What about your occupation level in different states.Apply in the states where availability is high. Surely you would be receiving invitation with in 2 to 3 weeks time.


I am sorry to ask this but...how will he receive invitation with 50 points? That's not going to happen. You need at least 60 points to get invitation with 263111.

@OP, the only option available to you is to do better with your english language. Try to score 7 in IELTS and then apply for 189.

Cheers.


----------

